# Skin turning black?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was kinda curious if anyone has seen this before. I notice a few other places were skin was a little black I figured it was hyperpigmination. But, I noticed these today and they werent like this a week ago. These two pics are of different areas though really close to each other. 

This first picture is of a scar he had from a puppy. This area was also shaved about 4-6 weeks ago in order to do a skin scraping. So I am not if this blackened skin is caused from sun exposure since the area wasnt shaved or just scar tissue going black I dont know. It doesnt seem to bother him. The skin is a little darker then what the pic shows. 









This next pic is about an inch or so from the other area. Was also shaved for a skin scraping but this area had no scar from before. 









Does anyone know what this may be? Im planning to let the vet look at it on Wednesday. I just dont want it to be his skin rotting or something


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure you have already thought of hypothyroidism (cause I know your dogs are at the vets a lot and have numerous tests done) but that is the only thing I know that makes the skin turn dark like that


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought that as well and im starting to wonder if maybe his Soloxine dose is to low because I noticed another pustule now far below the darkened skin. So im thinking about raising his dose to .5mg twice daily rather then .025 twice daily (which is basically 1/2 a .5mg tab twice daily)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If I had to guess I don't think it's thyroid medication, but more likely a side effect of long-term steroid use. I have nothing to base this on other than my Barkley, who had years of steroids before and one year after his rescue, due to skin infections. He wasn't on thyroid medication until he was with us for a few years. It worsened when he started chemotherapy. JMO, with no scientific basis.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I will ask the vet about it on Wednesday when hes in for his x rays. He *may* also go in for a biopsy at that time to have to see how this one infections is doing at that time. If its better I likely wont biopsy it. I may also go ahead and test his T4 to see where we are at with that. 

Im not complaining, its been also 2 weeks since antibiotics have finished and usually 3 days after finishing them hes a staph infection mess so it appears things are working for the better *knocks on wood....*


----------

